# IDE-Anschlusskabel



## Sonnenlicht (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne etwas über IDE- bzw. Floppy-Kabel erfahren. Bei meinem neuen Mainboard (GA-965P-DS3P Rev. 3.3) werden ganz einfache Flachkabel mitgeliefert. 

Sind  runde Kabel nicht besser? Falls ja, würde ich mir gerne Rundkabel zulegen. Ich bräuchte ohnehin 1 IDE-Kabel mit einem Anschluss extra. Einen IDE-Controller PCI habe ich bereits. Vielleicht sollte ich auch die beiliegeneden SATA-Kabel erneuern oder gibt es da nicht so große Unterschiede?

Nun habe ich schon mal im Internet geguckt und festgestellt, dass die Auswahl  und Preisspanne sehr groß ist. Deshalb würde ich gerne wissen, welche Kabel Ihr empfehlen würdet und vor allen Dingen warum. Ich habe ein PC-Gehäuse (Lian Li PC-G7A, silber) ohne Fenster!

Vielen Dank im voraus!
Sonnenlicht


----------



## Andreas Späth (23. Juni 2007)

Ein Rundkabel ermöglich einen besseren Luftstrom im Gehäuse weil es halt weniger Platz einnimmt. Deine Laufwerke werden dadurch aber nicht schneller.


----------



## Dr Dau (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Rundkabel sind deshalb vorzuziehen, weil sie weniger "Angriffsfläche" bei der Luftzirkulation bieten.
Nachteil ist allerdings der höhere Preis gegenüber Flachbandkabeln.
Bei einem einzelnen PC sollte man sich die höhere Ausgabe aber schon gönnen..... bei ganzen Netzwerken hingegen kann man mit Flachbandkabeln schon einiges sparen (und das Geld lieber sinnvoller ausgeben  ).

Wenn die beigelegten Flachbandkabel nur 40 polig sind (was ich mir bei aktuellen Boards eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann), sind sie auf jedenfall zu ersetzen.

In Deinem Fall langen ganz billige Rundkabel.
Evtl. könntest Du noch darauf achten dass sie eine extra Ader als Erdung besitzen, diese wird dann irgendwo am Gehäuse (Metall) angeschraubt.
Du könntest natürlich auch z.b. beleuchtete kaufen, macht bei Dir aber wegen des fehlenden Fensters nicht wirklich sinn. 

Zu den SATA kann ich nichts sagen..... ich bleibe da lieber beim altbewährten IDE (schon allein aus Kostengründen  ).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## ts230 (14. Juli 2007)

Ich zihe Rundkabel deswegen vor, damit ich in meinem Gehaeuse auch den ueberblick behalte(Bei 5 Festplatten im gehaeuse ist das mit den Flachbandkabeln nicht so leicht).
ts230


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. Juli 2007)

Man kann sich auch Do-it-yourself-mäßig aus Flachkabeln Rundkabel basteln.dazu braucht man nur jede Menge Isolierband.ich hab allerdings nicht probiert ob das geht (echte Rundkabel hab) aber die Idee kam mir grad so.


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Juli 2007)

Theoretisch ist es möglich.
Nur ist es eine ganz schöne Fummelei 80 Adern voneinander zu trennen. 
I.d.R. kann man die Stecker auch öffnen und das Kabel abnehmen..... dann könnte man anstatt des Isolierbandes auch einen Schrumpfschlauch nehmen. 
Die einzelnen Adern dann aber wieder an die Stecker zu bekommen (werden ja nur eingeklemmt), ist wieder eine andere Sache. 
Da würde ich mir die Arbeit lieber sparen und welche von den ganz billigen Rundkabeln kaufen.


----------

